# Well i may as well introduce my scalesona.



## RTDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll keep this information simple.

Name: RTDragon 
Nicknames: RT, KMD
Age: 25
Sex: Male
Species: Komodo Dragon
Height: 10'ft tall 2 inches
Weight: 185 pounds.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Yellow hair in a ponytail. Very long up to his legs when ponytail is removed.
- Markings: Orange face scales, body scales as well as tail and solepads.
- Eye color: Orange
- Other features: He wears glasses alot which the lens can change color based on mood.
Behavior and Personality: Shy

Skills: 
Weaknesses: Cold, Farsightedness, Fire, Overheating

Likes: Drawing, Sketches, Traveling


Clothing/Personal Style: 
Red T-Shirt, and  Blue Jeans.
Black Shirt Armpad, Black Jeans,Traveler Vest, Armpad, Fingerless Gloves
Red or White Shirt, Black Zipper Vest with a black hood, Several ultility belts around
his pants.


Picture:
http://kmdragon.deviantart.com/art/ID-Sketch-Colored-KMD-76921972
http://kmdragon.deviantart.com/art/KMD-Portrait-1-85024439
http://kmdragon.deviantart.com/art/KMD-Portrait-2-85024925
http://kmdragon.deviantart.com/art/KMD-Portrait-4-85280739


Favorite food: Breadsticks, Spagetti & Meatballs, 
Favorite drink: Spring Water
Favorite weather: Springtime 
Favorite color: Green


Well it's not much but i'm sure it will help people to get to know me.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, incredibly light for a tall dude.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Well yes that i don't eat for weeks when i eat something.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Yup once i eat a meal i can go on without food for weeks.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

That's... pretty convenient.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

^_^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komodo_dragon Well let me rephrase that.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*faints*


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you ok?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

Not after I saw the regurgitating part...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

Those refence pics scream: "Duuuude...."
X3


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

^_^ What do you mean i drew them myself.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> ^_^ What do you mean i drew them myself.



You look like a guy who's laid back and just wants to chill, while still getting the job done, of course. X3


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 12, 2008)

XD That's right.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> XD That's right.



Woot! ^^


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 13, 2008)

*smiles and gives project X a big glomp*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> *smiles and gives project X a big glomp*



-Smiles and get somewhat squished by RTDragon's glomp- Heh heh...heavy. X3


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 13, 2008)

^_^ What's wrong. Have'nt seen a 10'ft lizard before. XD


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> ^_^ What's wrong. Have'nt seen a 10'ft lizard before. XD


Not _on_ me before. X3 -laughs-


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 13, 2008)

^_^ *picks you up into my arms*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> ^_^ *picks you up into my arms*



-Never been picked up by someone else before- Woah...o///o


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 14, 2008)

*Smiles and holds you up* Well i can place you on my shoulder.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> *Smiles and holds you up* Well i can place you on my shoulder.



Heh heh...I would feel like a catch of the day. X3


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah and i can also juggle too.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Yeah and i can also juggle too.



NO! O.O;


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yes!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Oh yes!



Ah! NO! >.<


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

*grins and throws you up high in the air where you land nobody knows* ^^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> *grins and throws you up high in the air where you land nobody knows* ^^



(YIM!)
-screams, flailing- Oh wait....wings...-opens my wings and parachutes down- X3


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww No fair!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Aww No fair!



I know, huh? I am pretty cheap...X3


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe i should juggle Daisuke.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Maybe i should juggle Daisuke.



Daisuke: Oh! Uh..I just remembered I uh...had to hug Ayane! Yeah! I forgot my daily hug! -runs away-


-shrug- And Ayane and Obsidian can fly without wings...


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 22, 2008)

Come back here Dai! *chases after you.*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

Daisuke: -runs into the house-


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Daisuke: -runs into the house-



How are you gonna get him out?


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm going to kick the door down.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 23, 2008)

Not if there's a deadbolt......or Ayane on the other side. >=3


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

You would'nt dare...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 23, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> You would'nt dare...



Maaaaaaybe. >.>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice, RTDragon.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you shark the raptor.  ^_^ *knocks on the door*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 23, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Thank you shark the raptor.  ^_^ *knocks on the door*



0.-.0


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry about that have to coax out ProjectX out of hiding.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 23, 2008)

Ayane: Is someone at the door?
Daisuke: No. >_>;


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2008)

It's the milkman. ^_^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 24, 2008)

Daisuke: That was a pretty bad alias. There hasn't been milkmen in Giga City since the 1950's...
Ayane:Your right...-goes upstairs and climbs out the window onto the roof. Then looks down on RT, not making a sound-


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2008)

O_O No really it's the milkman and i bought pizza.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh and anyone else have any other questions about my scalesona. Cause i don't want to have this topic locked due to excessive roleplaying.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 24, 2008)

Do you have any special abilities?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 24, 2008)

Ayane: Did ya come here through a time machine!? >=/ -Drops a water baloon on your head-


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2008)

*sighs and walks away*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 24, 2008)

Obsidian: -appears hovering in front Ayane- Who's that?
Ayane: Dunno...


----------

